# Talking skull hack?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If anyone has successfully hacked a Gemmy talking skull candy dish I'd like to know you did it. I'd like a different recording.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I did it the expensive way, but it worked great.

I bought a controller from hauntmaster products.

http://hauntmasterproducts.com/16.html

The single channel is $35 but it will work great. You can use any sound source ( cd, mp3, cassette, etc...) that offers a 'line out' jack.

Word of warning, this thing does not work with 'headphone out' jack.

Expensive, yes, but I would recommend it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

well crud. I was hoping for a less expensive way of doing this. $35 isn't bad but $35 x 6 is bad.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you opened mechanism yet? If so, look for a small mound of black adhesive on one of the boards. This is probably the chip that has the voice track(s). You should be able to attach the output from your sound source (CD?) to these traces on the board and bypass the canned voice track. Triggering your custom sound, however, is another issue.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> well crud. I was hoping for a less expensive way of doing this. $35 isn't bad but $35 x 6 is bad.


If you want them all to say the same thing, you could probably run them all from one controller. There is a two channel so you could have 3 of them say one thing and three of them say another.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

>>>BIG HIG<<< Thanks Slimy! 
If I can get them all to run from one unit then that would be great. I can get one controller and see if it works before buying more (if it won't handle more than one skull).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got some help on this from the halloween forum. GreenCapt did the hack so I want to give him credit and share it! Thanks for finding the link Mr Unpleasant.

*This thread *


----------

